# hanson truck mounted snowblower



## [email protected]

Is there anywhere that I can buy parts for a Hanson truck mounted snowblower?
The model number is 101909 with serial number 178088 
Any help would be greatly appreciated on this matter.
Thanks,
Tony


----------



## MBB

Hi Tony, R.L. Hansen Co is closed as the owner passed away. Best you can do is to try and match parts from places like McMaster Carr ect. Bearings and hydraulics should not be a big deal. Fabricated assemblies will have to be copied from the original. I just did some research on these. I am currently considering one for my skid steer, although the price might be a bit high considering that I can fab a mounting system for and purchase 2 or 3 8-10 hp used walk behind units to fit the front of the skidder and still be about 1/2 of the asking price. Just end up with more maint.


----------



## YardMedic

There's a guy here in NH that has one mounted to his Excursion. He seems to use it pretty frequently, but he also has a full Fisher X-blade setup to use as well.


----------



## scarlson

YardMedic, do you know how I can get in touch with the guy in NH that has one mounted to his Excursion?


----------



## alpen_mountain

scarlson-
I have a Hanson truck mounted unit that I'd like to sell. Great unit. We no longer have our mountain house property. Send email address and I can send photos.


----------



## alpen_mountain

Tony-
I have a Hanson truck mounted unit that I'd like to sell. Great unit. We no longer have our mountain house property. Send email address and I can send photos.


----------



## scarlson

Hi alpen-mountain,

I just posted a visitor message to your profile with my E-mail address.

Thanks,

Skip


----------



## alpen_mountain

scarlson,

Got it. I just emailed you a few pictures. Let me know what you think.


----------



## joem

scarlson;1467411 said:


> Hi alpen-mountain,
> 
> I just posted a visitor message to your profile with my E-mail address.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Skip


I also sent you an email address for one I am selling also. I modified this one for use on Black Top and also for both pick-up and tractor front skid-steer style loader "Quick Attatch" use.


----------



## Floodlanscaping

[email protected] said:


> Is there anywhere that I can buy parts for a Hanson truck mounted snowblower?
> The model number is 101909 with serial number 178088
> Any help would be greatly appreciated on this matter.
> Thanks,
> Tony


I have a Hansen blower used 1 season bought it new in 2008 it has been sitting inside since I lost contract where I was using it looks like brand new can send pics


----------



## Western1

Where are you located?


----------



## Floodlanscaping

Albany NY area


----------



## dgermscheid

Does anybody know where I can get the motor for the chute rotator? I need to whole assembly. Any alternative part numbers?


----------

